# MOAB SCUM ALERT..Kayak Stolen



## rosey (Apr 13, 2006)

MOAB SCUM ALERT..Liquid Logic Trigger, Yellow..."Borrowed" from the back of a trailer behind a blue suburban. Happened Wednesday, April 5th at approximately 6:50 p.m. in the middle of town, just past City Market, by the State Liquor Store. It was brand new, my 13 year old son and I were on our way to the San Juan put-in with other families. This was to be his first river trip. We rented this kayak and now are responsible for replacing it. Hopefully someone saw this happen, or has some info....maybe you even found it....Thanks in advance for any help or info.
Please contact Alpine Kayak in Edwards, Colorado at 970-926-3867


----------

